# Talonavicular arthrodesis CPT code



## cleanclaims (Mar 18, 2018)

We are working on an appeal for a client that billed code 28740 for the talonavicular arthrodesis procedure.   I can see multiple references of coders advising this is the correct code to use for this; however, we need to draft an appeal and can find no national sourcing to tie this to.  Does anyone know of a national level coding source stating that this is the correct code (AAOS, AAPC article, etc.)  so that we  can appeal the "lack of documentation" denial from the payor?  We have suggested going unlisted on this code, but they swear this is the correct code.  The problem is, they can offer no sourcing for why it is correct either.  Would really appreciate any help you could offer.


----------



## hblakeman (Mar 19, 2018)

*28740*

From CPT Assist Jan 2010 Vol 20 Issue 1:

"Code 28740, Arthrodesis, midtarsal or tarsometatarsal, single joint, may be reported for either arthrodesis of the calcaneocuboid joint or arthrodesis of the talonavicular joint, as they are both mid-tarsal joints."


----------



## daedolos (Mar 19, 2018)

http://bioportal.bioontology.org/ontologies/CPT?p=classes&conceptid=28740

Peace
@_*
This is a neat site.


----------



## cleanclaims (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you so much for the help !!! Exactly what I needed !!!


----------

